# Springboot - Hauptklasse nicht gefunden



## Zirrex (19. Aug 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem, villeicht weiß ja jemand weiter. Ich bin aktuell dabei eine Homepage bzw. Webapplication in Java zu schreiben. Hierzu benutze ich Springboot, Maven und CDI. Leider bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:
Fehler: Hauptklasse com.webapplication.BootApp konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden

Die .war erstelle ich über die CLI unter Kali Linux mit "mvn clean install".

Meine Manifest sieht wiefolgt aus: https://pastebin.com/fRi4pBm1

Die Klasse ist in der .war gepackt und liegt unter "WEB-INF/classes/com/webapplication/BootApp.class"

Die pom.xml des Projekts sieht so aus: https://pastebin.com/GQiTHFjY
Falls benötigt, nochmal die pom.xml des Parents: https://pastebin.com/SC7K8tE9

Habe den Fehler bisher leider noch nicht gefunden und bei Google bekomme ich leider keinen passenden Ergebnisse. Jemand hier villeicht eine Idee?


----------



## mrBrown (19. Aug 2017)

Interessant wären deine Klasse und wie du versuchst, das zu starten.
Du deployst in einem Application-Server?


----------



## Zirrex (20. Aug 2017)

Hallo mrBrown,
meine BootApp.java sieht folgendermaßen aus: https://pastebin.com/V2eVJ6LC

Diese Klasse liegt im Module "base" unter: src.main.java.com.webapplication

Ich kann die Klasse bzw. das Projekt aus IntelliJ herraus ohne Probleme starten.


----------



## mrBrown (20. Aug 2017)

Zirrex hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann die Klasse bzw. das Projekt aus IntelliJ herraus ohne Probleme starten.


Und wann startet es *nicht*?


Soll es überhaupt zum deployed auf einem Anwendungsserver sein, oder warum hast du das packaging auf war gesetzt?


----------



## Zirrex (20. Aug 2017)

Es startet dann nicht, wenn ich versuche das Projekt über die Commandline zu starten.
Das Projekt war als "standalone" gedacht, da ich den Tomcat Server benutzen wollte den Spring-boot mitliefert.


----------



## mrBrown (20. Aug 2017)

Dann solltest du das packaging auf jar und nicht war setzen


----------

